# Another Rod Skinz



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

This one using the redfish skin. Plus a little bit of cork work.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Very sharp!!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Good job on the handle. Very nice looking rod.


----------



## jchief (Aug 30, 2004)

Very nice. What reel seat is that?


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Fuji SK2


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice cork work...I likey!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

That looks sharp. The cork work really stands out. Nice!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

What does cork work like that run price wise?


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

I guess it depends on the builder. I hand turn all my cork to begin with, so it only takes me an extra hour or so to do the checker work. It's definitely something you'll only see on ultra custom rods. All of the bigger "custom" rod builders use pre-formed cork that's patched up with filler that will eventually come out. Everything I build is out of flor grade rings.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Good looking rod and the grips really make it stand out....Nice work!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

BRH said:


> All of the bigger "custom" rod builders use pre-formed cork that's patched up with filler that will eventually come out. Everything I build is out of flor grade rings.


X2... It's easy to have $30 to $40 worth of cork in a split grip.


----------

